

Show HN: iSMS for iPhone - pstr

iSMS is a group txting app for iPhone that <i>doesn't</i> live in the cloud, rather it relies on good old fashioned SMS, meaning that all replies go directly to the default IPhone SMS app.
======
pstr
Link: <http://itunes.apple.com/app/isms/id387007449?mt=8>

------
phlux
LINK?

